# Generator or inverter generator



## poisonz28 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is my 1st travel trailer. It is a 2006 Aerolite bumper pull 30 amp. I am wanting to go to the beach. Do I use a generator or inverter generator. I would like it to have a 30 amp plug. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a post from not long ago that may help you. I use a Champion Inverter Generator and it does have a 30 amp plug on the front.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1512498


----------



## poisonz28 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Hunter11 . I read that post but i am still lost. Can i use a generator or do i have to use an inverter generator?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Inverter Generators:

Inverter generators are a relatively recent development, made possible by advanced electronic circuitry and high-tech magnets. These are generally 3-phase generators that output AC current like most traditional generators, but that current is then converted to DC, and then â€œinvertedâ€ back to clean AC power that maintains a single phase, pure sine wave at the required voltage and frequency.

Because these units employ the technologies used by both generators and inverters, they are perhaps most correctly called â€œinverter generatorsâ€ but since people tend to simplify terminology, â€œinverter generatorâ€ often gets clipped, sometimes to â€œinverterâ€ and sometimes to â€œgeneratorâ€ which leads to confusion as to what is what and which one is being discussed. In spite of this lack of clarity, both terms are commonly used to refer to inverter generators, even by the manufacturers. (As a side note, it should be mentioned that Inverter Generators are also sometimes called "I-Generators", but seriously, don't we already have enough "I-things" in this world!)

Unfortunately, we wonâ€™t be able to settle this debate over nomenclature here, but you should be aware of the terminology when youâ€™re dealing with the topic of consumer-level electrical power generation.

You can use either.

Inverter generators are more expensive. I believe some also allow you to connect 2 units together for increased output. The output is a pure sine wave and similar to what you get at home. Might be important with electronics and high tech gadgets - which is becoming more common in all of our everyday devices.

I use a generator - 4K/3.5K Champion. No issues - YET!

http://www.yamahaef2000is.com/conventional_generator_vs_inverter_generator.html

SG2


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 3 "Inverters". All 3 are low decibel. One 4300 Mikita on the 5th wheel, one 3000 Honda for running my fishing lights remotely and a 2000 Yamaha for more hand held portable uses. As stated if you look at the other thread link on here, the Inverters are suppose to be better for the electronics in your trailer now. They are more costly but I like less noise when we need power especially in the 5th wheel.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Depends if you want to sleep at night or not....We've had both, can't hear the inverter running. we use a Honda 6500is inverter with our Montana for 50 amp service.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

This^^. Poison, I read your last post. You can use either, but like rglide09 put it, depends on where your generator is and what you prefer. SmokingGuntoo has the best explanation I have seen. I prefer less noise.


----------

